# Latest Daisy Piccies



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

As some of you may know I bought a new camera before Christmas. When it snowed I took it out on a walk with Daisy. Whilst I was trying to take a picture Daisy tugged towards the ducks and I dropped the camera! The lens was fully out and now it is stuck and crooked.  After making enquiries into the cost of getting it repaired or claiming on the insurance I decided to use my flexible friend and buy a new one. Rather than get the same I decided to get a Sony NEX-5 which is a Compact System camera.  So far I am very impressed and not regretting the extra money (Jessops bargain in the sale!  ). So here are some piccies that I took earlier of Daisy and one of my chicken Tallulah as my chooks get left out these days  










Time for another trim?



























Tallulah!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Lovely pictures, can I ask where you got Daisy's bed from I love it ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you. That is actually one of the kid's bean bags that a friend made for me. It cost £30 and I am sure she could make a flat style one for a doggy bed if needed. Let me know if you would like her contact details.  x


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Gorgeous pics! think i will have to get one of those cameras, it actually takes decent photos of a black dog (rather than all the black blurrs that i have of Maisie!!!  )


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

daisy is lovely,
mmmmm trim....i think she looks great.
will let eden grow after the summer cut.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am really pleased with it. They have just bought out a Sony NEX 5N which is why this one was on offer (older model) but I haven't seen it as cheap anywhere else. It is my long term investment (not buying another for a long time) camera! (£299 from Jessops)


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaah Daisy is just gorgeous as is Tallulah! Love these photos but noooooo to the trimming of Daisy as love her coat at the moment. Give my second fave Poo a big hug from me  xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Ali  she does actually need a bit of a fringer cut at the moment! Her eyes are disappearing! Tallulah is a Bluebelle and I always think she looks a bit prehistoric! She has a great colouring though. We have three others, they technically belong to the children! 

How is Beau this evening? Give her a big snuggle from us. :hug: xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree Bluebelle is a bit prehistoric looking but what an amazing looking chicken as looks like she isn't real! I do love chickens though  I will let you off regarding the fringe on Daisy but noooooo to the rest of her as her coat looks amazing  Thank you for asking about Beau and she is definitely brighter than she has been and after I walked her this morning Madeleine took her for a walk this evening and Beau met up with a Westie. The owner said that he normally barks, growls and jumps at other dogs but with Beau he was lovely which suprised the owner. I told Madeleine that dogs have a sixth sense and I really believe he knew Beau wasn't well so was being nice to her  She still sleeps a lot and plays very little but early days and I can finally see signs of the old Beau creeping back in  Give Daisy a big snuggle back from us too  xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh bless her, glad to hear she is improving. I bet she is loving her cuddles now she is back home again.  I think dogs are sensitive to that kind of thing and do act differently towards eachother. I have noticed it with Daisy with different sizes and ages of dogs, she will play in a different way. 

Promise I will be very careful with the scissors! 
x


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Sarah, i'll PM you for the details x 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos of Daisy and Tallulah how does Daisy get on with your chickens?

Clare and Bertie


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely photos .. good camera .. the photos are only so good as you have a gorgeous cockapoo & chicken to capture


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> Great photos of Daisy and Tallulah how does Daisy get on with your chickens?
> 
> Clare and Bertie


Terribly! She just wants to chase them and they are petrified of the mad black fluffy thing! I have to have supervised free ranging with Daisy kept inside! 

I am planning on doing some training in the summer!  I think if we had her as a young puppy it might have been ok however she has a really strong chase instinct when it comes to anything with feathers!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Daisy is gorgeous! And I love the spotty beanbag... Saffi would love (and probably kill) that


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Daisy, looking good!! Sarah, do not cut it..I love her coat. Wish I could keep Obi's that long but just don't have the time for the grooming required. Maybe once DD is at school I could :decision:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautifully clear pictures, and I love Daisy. Does her coat take lots of maintenance to keep long? I'm trying to keep Bess longish too.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Beautifully clear pictures, and I love Daisy. Does her coat take lots of maintenance to keep long? I'm trying to keep Bess longish too.


It goes through phases to be honest. at the moment it is very easy, I just keep a feel out for matts and then bath her every fortnight (depending on where we have been and what she has rolled in) and give her a thorough de matt with the matt breaker. Last autumn when her coat changed there were matts springing up on a daily basis and I am expecting a change again as the weather gets warmer. 

She needs a trim, around the eyes, mouth and just a general tidy. I will try and do it myself.  I am concerned about the summer as last year when she was younger and it was much shorter she struggled but I will review it as we go along.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Aw, Daisy look truely lovely as does Tallulah. Great camera. I got a lovely new camera for Christmas, which is still intact  I just need to use it a it more. Think I will make great use of it over this weekend, what with the grooming course and a poo fest.

I do like Daisy's coat nice and long, but know that at some point you may have to trim it. Do you thnk the matts will come in bad again with the change of weather, not just the change of puppy coat to adult coat.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

To be honest Julie I am just guessing! I think her adult coat is 'in' but I wondered if the knotty times tied in with a change in seasons? A moulting dog would lose hair at the end of the winter so maybe in my mind I am expecting a matty period soon. I will let you know? Have you noticed any pattern or changes with Millie's coat?


----------

